# Another 211 External Disk Question or Two



## mickeyboat (Dec 30, 2009)

My RV has limited space so none of the HD internal DVR devices will fit the electronics shelves and there is no room for modifications. Figured I would solve the issue by installing a 211 with an external disk. For the non technical person, I need a rock solid recommendation on a make, model and size of external disk that will work well. Second, I need the specific list of tasks and order for completion to get a new 211 running with the new disk in HD. How do I get the Dish HD for free? Thanks in advance.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Wow, wow ... Hire me !


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

mickeyboat said:


> How do I get the Dish HD for free?


http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/free-hdtv/default.aspx


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

mickeyboat said:


> My RV has limited space so none of the HD internal DVR devices will fit the electronics shelves and there is no room for modifications. Figured I would solve the issue by installing a 211 with an external disk. For the non technical person, I need a rock solid recommendation on a make, model and size of external disk that will work well. Second, I need the specific list of tasks and order for completion to get a new 211 running with the new disk in HD. How do I get the Dish HD for free? Thanks in advance.


Hi The EHD requirements are listed here and the instructions on how to set it up here. 
Please let me know if you need any additional assistance.


----------



## wheato22 (Aug 15, 2007)

I am assuming the 211K receiver's USB port does not output +5DC to external devices.

Does anyone have an idea on where I can find a USB cable adapter that would allow me to inset +5V dc from an accessory power supply to run the drive. That way I can get along with a $60+ 320GB drive for EHD and low hours recordings.

Larry


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

wheato22 said:


> I am assuming the 211K receiver's USB port does not output +5DC to external devices.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on where I can find a USB cable adapter that would allow me to inset +5V dc from an accessory power supply to run the drive. That way I can get along with a $60+ 320GB drive for EHD and low hours recordings.
> 
> Larry


Just buy an external drive enclosure and slide you drive into it. The enclosure will come with a 5V wall wart.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

GravelChan said:


> Just buy an external drive enclosure and slide you drive into it. The enclosure will come *with a 5V wall wart*.


If it's for *2.5"* drive ONLY.

All others require +5VDC and +12VDC rails.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

P Smith said:


> If it's for *2.5"* drive ONLY.
> 
> All others require +5VDC and +12VDC rails.


I stand corrected. I should have just said the external drive enclosure will come with it's own power supply wart that furnishes the power for the drive.


----------

